# Keeping Unshorn Hair



## arjan (Aug 24, 2004)

I need some empirical and logical arguments to convince my teenagers to regrow their hair.  They have cut their hair, because they feel they will be more acceptable and attractive this way.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 24, 2004)

Singh ji,

Welcome to the site.

Regarding your concern, Kindly look at the following post:
Spirituality and Philosophy Discussion Forums - A Journey of Being and Becoming > Sikh Philosophy Forums > Questions-Answers on Sikhism > Newcomers to Sikhism
Q: Why do Sikhs keep hair?   

Above can be found at the following link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/threads/q-what-is-the-role-and-status-of-women-in-sikh-society.22/

Particularly, I would like to point out the recommend the response by etinder ji, where he put forward the article about "Sabat Soorat Dastar Sira" by Brig. Hardit Singh (Retd.)

Hope that helps.

Best Regards.


----------



## S|kH (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, lets try to break this down :

1. Acceptable -
They cut it to become acceptable? Acceptable to who...the rest of society? What about working and becoming acceptable to the people that brought them into this world..ie, parents. Tell them acceptability in society continually changes, but parents will always accept their child as long as he does good.

2 - Attractive.
Who are they attempting to look attractive for? Girls that go to clubs, is that the type of girl they want? One who chooses to be and sleep with numerous amounts of men, and one that can not look beyond the physical attributes? Or do they not want a girl who is moralful and aware of various teachings and knows what to really strive and look for in the world. 

Tell them how much they hurt you, and how their new acceptability and attractiveness will only last with fashion, which changes every 3 years...so they must be prepared to live their life in uselessness and change rapidly. Is that the life they wish to lead? 

If they still do not mind, attempt to teach them sikh history again.
If they still do not care after that...I'd say its over.


----------

